# Tax Refund Upgrades



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

What are your plans for tax refunds (at least in terms of home theater upgrades)?
For myself, I plan to either add an Atmos receiver and ceiling speakers or add a second subwoofer. I welcome any input in assisting me to make a decision.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

I want to order my front LCR Fusion 15 Sentinel V2 with 2 Volt-10 LX as rear surround speaker. It will be my project for later next fall or somewhere around that.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

Steeve-O said:


> I want to order my front LCR Fusion 15 Sentinel V2 with 2 Volt-10 LX as rear surround speaker. It will be my project for later next fall or somewhere around that.


It will hopefully be a significant upgrade, let us know how it goes.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm waiting on a second Butler Amp TDB-5250 2 Channel 250watt Tube/Solid state Amp for my RF-7 ii's .


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Buying me a new camera

Canon 1DxII: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1221604-REG/canon_0931c016_eos_1d_x_mark_ii.html


----------

